# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  New law permits North Dakota cop drones to fire beanbag rounds from the sky

## Airicist

North Dakota on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "New law permits North Dakota cop drones to fire beanbag rounds from the sky"
To pass new warrant requirement, lawmaker compromised to allow less-than-lethals.

by Cyrus Farivar
August 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "North Dakota Law Aims To Set Parameters For Police Use Of Drones"

August 31, 2015

----------

